
The interplay between Russian disinformation and hacking - Varcht
https://www.politico.com/newsletters/morning-cybersecurity/2018/12/18/the-interplay-between-russian-disinformation-and-hacking-459226
======
forapurpose
While content has always been assumed to be outside the purview of security, I
think there are at least two ways to look at it:

1\. Of recently developed Internet technologies, disinformation is seems
undoubtedly the most world-changing. Democratic government is literally
falling in some places, fascism is rising, as well as hate and oppression.
That's orders of magnitude more impact than AI, for example, which gives us
facial recognition and, potentially, self-driving cars.

2\. In other contexts, such as some business databases, the accuracy
(completeness, correctness, consistency) is taken very seriously. We thought
it wasn't a serious issue with unstructured data and non-commercial
communication, but clearly we were wrong.

